# The $60-450 watt HPS frankenstein



## time4tokin20s (Sep 27, 2008)

Well I got my two other $20 HPS's today and created my new light,shutting down the cfl's for good.I took the lights and made them remote ballasts.This was real easy.Seperated,Took out ground,Opened base,Secured base,wired lights.
I added some pics so you could get a idea of how I did it.So far so good.I'm gonna go check the temp here in a little bit.Report back later.


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner (Sep 27, 2008)

Cool, Time for T.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Sep 27, 2008)

Wow, impressive.. seperate 150W HP, do they need mini balices? Also, i would drill bigger holes in the back of them for the air to be pulled out of them better... Whats your temps, and at how high from the tips?


----------



## time4tokin20s (Sep 27, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> Wow, impressive.. seperate 150W HP, do they need mini balices? Also, i would drill bigger holes in the back of them for the air to be pulled out of them better... Whats your temps, and at how high from the tips?



They were solid lights and I separated the ballasts. I ran wire from the ballasts outside my box to the sockets inside my hood.I'm still waiting to see what the temps will do.I'm sure I'll have to play with it a little.


----------



## Killertea08 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hey check out The Hemp Goddess's cool tube in the DIY section for your lights.  You can only use 2 but then it air cooled and you can lower it down.  

Oh where did you get your Hps lamp from 20 bucks thats cool.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Sep 27, 2008)

Killertea08 said:
			
		

> Hey check out The Hemp Goddess's cool tube in the DIY section for your lights.  You can only use 2 but then it air cooled and you can lower it down.
> 
> Oh where did you get your Hps lamp from 20 bucks thats cool.[/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## time4tokin20s (Sep 27, 2008)

Temps stayed under 75 all night with only one intake running.Actually staying cooler then the 12 CFL's


----------



## Funkfarmer (Sep 27, 2008)

is that the lid for a bbq grill?


----------



## time4tokin20s (Sep 27, 2008)

smoky anda bandit said:
			
		

> is that the lid for a bbq grill?



It's an old stainless steal sink I got from the scrapyard.


----------



## slowmo77 (Sep 27, 2008)

nice job. im glad to hear your temps are stayin low. i can't wait to order mine.. i want them now dang it.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 27, 2008)

Killertea08 said:
			
		

> Oh where did you get your Hps lamp from 20 bucks thats cool.



Here is the link for the $20 150W HPS:

hxxp://www.e-conolight.com/Product/EProductDetail.asp?ProductFamilyID=7&FGNumber=E-MT6H151G


----------



## Growdude (Sep 27, 2008)

time4tokin20s said:
			
		

> Temps stayed under 75 all night with only one intake running.Actually staying cooler then the 12 CFL's


 
This is a fact I think alot of peeps dont realize, you get more lumens and less heat from HPS.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 27, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> This is a fact I think alot of peeps dont realize, you get more lumens and less heat from HPS.




I am surprised how cool even 2 of these are.  I cannot imagine anyone using CFLs with these inexpensive (cool) HPSs available...more lumens, less wattage...a no-brainer to me.


----------



## HydroManiac (Sep 27, 2008)

ill wait for right now cause im thinkin these arent the samething as growing HPS cause they sure dont look that bright


----------



## time4tokin20s (Sep 27, 2008)

HydroManiac said:
			
		

> ill wait for right now cause im thinkin these arent the samething as growing HPS cause they sure dont look that bright [/quote
> 
> They're brighter then my buddies 400 watter he got off ebay.Oh well,if you don't want any that leaves more for us!


----------



## HydroManiac (Sep 28, 2008)

so hows it working??


----------



## time4tokin20s (Sep 28, 2008)

Awesome! I could tell a difference with just one in there.Now I'm seeing noticeable growth every time I open my box.


----------



## HydroManiac (Sep 28, 2008)

and how is heat??


----------



## time4tokin20s (Sep 28, 2008)

HydroManiac said:
			
		

> and how is heat??



Good.The heat stops about 3" from the bottom of the hood.It hasn't broke 80 in my box since I switched over.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Sep 28, 2008)

A few more pics.


----------



## HydroManiac (Sep 28, 2008)

wow i think im sold


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Sep 28, 2008)

Nice bro...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 28, 2008)

Great job!  I think this should be moved to the DIY Section.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Sep 28, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Great job!  I think this should be moved to the DIY Section.



How can I do that?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 28, 2008)

time4tokin20s said:
			
		

> How can I do that?



PM one of the mods--they can move threads from one forum to another.

I also like your use of a SS sink as a reflector.  I am not sure how well they actually reflect light, but it sure seems like it would work well.


----------



## reno911 (Sep 28, 2008)

This might kinda a dumb question, but how do you wire those to get power from a socket. Also, is it nessesary to take them apart?


----------



## time4tokin20s (Sep 28, 2008)

reno911 said:
			
		

> This might kinda a dumb question, but how do you wire those to get power from a socket. Also, is it nessesary to take them apart?



You don't have to take them apart but a lot of heat comes from the ballast.If you want to make remote then just cut the wire from the ballast to the socket and just splice in however much length of wire you need.


----------



## reno911 (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks, I wasn't very clear with my question. How do you get those 2 wires to connect to the electricity socket? Thank you. BTW awsome find.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Sep 28, 2008)

They come with a ballast and i am sure it has a regular cuticle on it...


----------



## Rogue (Sep 28, 2008)

Sweet build man!


----------



## FourTwenty (Sep 28, 2008)

nice thanks for sharing


----------



## time4tokin20s (Sep 28, 2008)

reno911 said:
			
		

> Thanks, I wasn't very clear with my question. How do you get those 2 wires to connect to the electricity socket? Thank you. BTW awsome find.



The wires from the socket go into the top of the ballast and into the guts.The ballast then has three more wires(white,black and an unneeded bare ground) coming out of the base.You just cut off the end of a extension cord and wire it to the black and white wires coming from the base.


----------



## NewbieG (Sep 28, 2008)

wow this is awesome. Would love to make a set up like this, but it seems difficult. How reliable have they been thus far?


----------



## time4tokin20s (Sep 28, 2008)

NewbieG said:
			
		

> wow this is awesome. Would love to make a set up like this, but it seems difficult. How reliable have they been thus far?



Working better then expected.Still thinking about getting a piece of glass for the bottom so I can put it closer to the plants.
If you can use a drill then you can make one of these.Just have to figure out what kind of reflector your gonna use.


----------



## ston3pony (Sep 28, 2008)

Great stuff time4tokin. Question for you though... Is it just the color of the light that makes them appear to be dim? I saw that other thread for the $20 HPS bulbs and I was considering this... But, they do look dim to me. I'm a newb though, so I wouldn't be surprised if I'm completely off.

Have you tested with a light meter or anything? How many lumens, according to the bulb specs, the math, are you supposed to be getting. And, do you feel that's accurate or close? If so, I think I'm going to follow your guide and do something similar.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Sep 28, 2008)

ston3pony said:
			
		

> Great stuff time4tokin. Question for you though... Is it just the color of the light that makes them appear to be dim? I saw that other thread for the $20 HPS bulbs and I was considering this... But, they do look dim to me. I'm a newb though, so I wouldn't be surprised if I'm completely off.
> 
> Have you tested with a light meter or anything? How many lumens, according to the bulb specs, the math, are you supposed to be getting. And, do you feel that's accurate or close? If so, I think I'm going to follow your guide and do something similar.



I think I'm rockin' out 48,000 lumens and yes I think they're all there.The pics don't quite do it justice because I used my old ladies camera and it's all automatic adjusting.Seems a little brighter then my buddies 400 watt but his is also in an open room.Definitely spanking my $200 worth of CFL'S butts,lol.


----------



## HydroManiac (Sep 29, 2008)

hahaha tokin i could use some help so it comes with a ballast?? did you wire it into a normal plug for wall socket and how did you do this??


----------



## time4tokin20s (Sep 29, 2008)

HydroManiac said:
			
		

> hahaha tokin i could use some help so it comes with a ballast?? did you wire it into a normal plug for wall socket and how did you do this??



They are sold as building supplies so there isn't a plug on them.You have to cut the end off a extension cord or something with a plug.The ballast and the socket are connected with two screws when you buy them.If you want to make it remote then unscrew it and cut the red wires(see diagram).Then splice in extra wire.


----------



## HydroManiac (Sep 29, 2008)

hahaha most def ill be ordering one as soon as i cash my check im gonna be mixin CFL's with HPS see how it goes


----------



## time4tokin20s (Sep 29, 2008)

HydroManiac said:
			
		

> hahaha most def ill be ordering one as soon as i cash my check im gonna be mixin CFL's with HPS see how it goes



My hood still has the holes for my cfl ballasts.When it gets colder I might put a few of them back in.


----------



## HydroManiac (Sep 29, 2008)

another question is how do i hang the thing tokin??i just made my tent im hoping this thing doesnt melt PVC pipe


----------



## time4tokin20s (Sep 29, 2008)

HydroManiac said:
			
		

> another question is how do i hang the thing tokin??i just made my tent im hoping this thing doesnt melt PVC pipe



I zip tied em to a wire rack from an old fridge that just happened to fit in my hood.


----------



## HydroManiac (Sep 30, 2008)

Tokin You Up??


----------



## HydroManiac (Sep 30, 2008)

yea man i hope my tent can hold something like this ima have to make my hood a little lighter the your my tent aint that stabble u try to make a tent stoned HAHAHAHA


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Sep 30, 2008)

That looks amazing and I'll be ordering some of those Lights TODAY! Thanks or that link... I'm 2 weeks into the flowering stage and I only been using sun, water, and my natural essence haha... This HPS should make my buds more dense correct? They look very shrimpy rite now, It is the beginning but I've seen some the size of peoples palms...


----------



## MysticMan84 (Sep 30, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> This is a fact I think alot of peeps dont realize, you get more lumens and less heat from HPS.


 
Yeah I didn't realize that before. I watched the 'Never Get Raided' video by that ex-cop & he says that CFLs are cooler than HPS. I'm realizing there's a lot of silly & a lot of incorrect stuff in that video but I guess that's another topic. You can just kind of tell from the way the guy talks that he's a dumba ss in my opinion. After all he did used to be a cop.


----------



## HydroManiac (Oct 1, 2008)

how big is your room toke im thinkin 2 150 watts for 18x18x35


----------



## time4tokin20s (Oct 1, 2008)

HydroManiac said:
			
		

> how big is your room toke im thinkin 2 150 watts for 18x18x35



My box is 4 1/2'L x 2' w x 6'H and there's plenty of light.So you should do great with 2 lights.


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Oct 1, 2008)

Has anybody else used these? with my 250W and one of these could I grow 3 plants?


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Oct 2, 2008)

Nice!!


----------



## HydroManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

tokin how is your grow doing now??


----------



## time4tokin20s (Oct 2, 2008)

HydroManiac said:
			
		

> tokin how is your grow doing now??



Doing great!I swear they seem to be growing 1/2" a day.The lights are doing great.Since it cooled off I was also able to put some cfl's back in the box.I just added some pics a few days ago.Check em' out---------->
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29943&page=4


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 3, 2008)

this is perfect cooled economy HPS I ever seen...  brilliant work you got there!   no need for fan to hook up to this hood, maybe 1 fan stand will do in the grow room... thats awesome!!

btw how many plants you think can bloom in there?  with this 3 lamps?


----------



## city (Oct 3, 2008)

thanks. would like a step by step sometime.. ime aplumber not a sparky. electrical crap scares me.
Hey hemp. thought people couldnt take your pic let alone see you in a mirror.. lolol


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Oct 4, 2008)

Is it best to keep the glass cover over your lights or just plain bulb??? I just got one to add to my 250W HPS... I hooked it up similar to yours, thanks for showin how its done!


----------



## HydroManiac (Oct 4, 2008)

glass holds in the heat i think


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Oct 5, 2008)

Any second opinions????


----------



## HydroManiac (Oct 5, 2008)

nope just check out my grow


----------

